# Bayern GPS San Diego



## sealions (Nov 14, 2017)

Bayern GPS San Diego will be hosting free clinics December 1st and 2nd for all age groups, run by Phil Burns (US Soccer Development Academy Staff/Scout and Bayern GPS SD Techincal Director), Ray Taila, and other Bayern GPS SD coaches and staff. Please register at http://www.gps-california.com/sdipc

Ray Taila is in Germany training with Bayern staff through next week, but can be reached at rwtaila@gmail.com with any questions.


----------



## Desert619 (Nov 27, 2017)

Bump, is Barca cantera now gps San Diego or are some teams/coaches going their seperate ways? I can't help but to notice Barca cantera changed their name on FB to gps San Diego.


----------



## G03_SD (Nov 28, 2017)

I heard a couple Notts girls teams will join this newly formed club


----------



## Round (Nov 28, 2017)

So they guy from Fusion that coaches at Notts is starting a new club or taking over an old club that was taken over by another guy named Will that was once known as something else?  But this is for a clinic?  

All very confusing and sad.


----------



## sealions (Nov 28, 2017)

This is a new club to SD (although Bayern GPS has been very successful on the east coast) and Ray Taila will be DOC. Ray’s 03 and 04 girls teams from Notts decided unanimously to stay with him and move to Bayern. Ray is an exceptional coach, and his players wanted to continue with him. There was no pressure to follow him; this was a parent and player decision. Coaches from other clubs will be a part of this new club, with their players following them if they choose.  

If you have any questions, you can contact Ray at (619) 549-4414 , or feel free to drop by the clinic with your player.


----------



## Mrs-Ed (Nov 28, 2017)

In what league(s) will this new club be participating?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 28, 2017)

clubs just keep splitting and/or trying to take kids from other places. sad community based Club Soccer is virtually non-existent.


----------



## Round (Nov 28, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> clubs just keep splitting and/or trying to take kids from other places. sad community based Club Soccer is virtually non-existent.


These mergers and movements have been going on for a long time.  I know kids that were hurt by past changes these guys were involved in.   I'm sure it's about the kids, you know, it's for the kids.


----------



## sealions (Nov 28, 2017)

Mrs-Ed said:


> In what league(s) will this new club be participating?


They will be applying for presidio/sdda and scdsl or csl.


----------



## Fact (Nov 28, 2017)

Round said:


> These mergers and movements have been going on for a long time.  I know kids that were hurt by past changes these guys were involved in.   I'm sure it's about the kids, you know, it's for the kids.


I am not a fan of consolidation in soccer.  West Coast selling out was particularly troubling to me because I think they are a great stand alone club.  But that being said, it is a fact of life in all industries.  And I would hate for Surf or any club to have a monopoly on any market.  With talk on this forum of Blues, Sharks and SDSC being the next targets for Surf, I welcome any large organization that can compete with them.  I thought that with Barcalona entering San Diego last year they would make waves, but most people don't even know they exist in San Diego.

I just spent a few minutes reading up on GLobal Premier Soccer.  They are in over 20 states so maybe they are the ones that can give Surf a challenge or at least make Surf more accountable to their players and families.  They write up a good business plan.  If true, college for girls seems to be a goal they spend a lot of money on.  Competition on the same scale (financial and administrative backing in this case) should hopefully benefit the consumer in the long run.


----------



## Fact (Nov 28, 2017)

I also noticed that United FC is now part of Global Premier Soccer.  Maybe the real Marty or one of their families can explain.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Nov 28, 2017)

Where will this new club be practicing at?

There are way too many clubs already, especially in east county.  It dilutes the talent pool which is not what is best for the players.  We need clubs to merge, not new clubs formed.


----------



## YOLO (Nov 28, 2017)

Here's some info about GPS

http://www.talking-soccer.com/TS4/showthread.php?t=149982

http://www.talking-soccer.com/TS4/showthread.php?t=142875


----------



## Fact (Nov 28, 2017)

YOLO said:


> Here's some info about GPS
> 
> http://www.talking-soccer.com/TS4/showthread.php?t=149982
> 
> http://www.talking-soccer.com/TS4/showthread.php?t=142875


Gotta love posters that join today to bash something.

Anyone that argues or cares about Gotsoccer points is a moron.


----------



## sealions (Nov 28, 2017)

Fact said:


> I am not a fan of consolidation in soccer.  West Coast selling out was particularly troubling to me because I think they are a great stand alone club.  But that being said, it is a fact of life in all industries.  And I would hate for Surf or any club to have a monopoly on any market.  With talk on this forum of Blues, Sharks and SDSC being the next targets for Surf, I welcome any large organization that can compete with them.  I thought that with Barcalona entering San Diego last year they would make waves, but most people don't even know they exist in San Diego.
> 
> I just spent a few minutes reading up on GLobal Premier Soccer.  They are in over 20 states so maybe they are the ones that can give Surf a challenge or at least make Surf more accountable to their players and families.  They write up a good business plan.  If true, college for girls seems to be a goal they spend a lot of money on.  Competition on the same scale (financial and administrative backing in this case) should hopefully benefit the consumer in the long run.


Players also have the chance to be ID’ed by Bayern coaches, if their goal is to train and play abroad. Most of us only care about the college aspect, and GPS has a good recruitment program.


----------



## GunninGopher (Nov 28, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> clubs just keep splitting and/or trying to take kids from other places. sad community based Club Soccer is virtually non-existent.


Sad that community based soccer is virtually non-existent, I agree.

But I wouldn't say this is about a club splitting. I have no first hand knowledge of any of this, but I recall Talia has been with Notts only 2 years after being head of Fusion, bringing all of their teams (probably at least 10) to Notts. You could probably say that they were on loan or 'renting'. He has a good reputation from what I know and I think that the Bayern/GPS thing probably has some decent upside. I can't recall ever meeting an experienced soccer coach that didn't think they should be DOC and I'll bet the money is right.

I thought that Bayern/GPS were mostly an all-star thing that promised to send a few players to Europe to train. Maybe that is the "Bayern" connection. I didn't realize that GPS was a full fledged, year-round program. They definitely appear to be pushing growth on the West Coast.

What I find interesting is that Barca connection. I have rarely heard anything positive about the management of the club, and have never been impressed with the coach behavior on the sideline (mostly WR). I heard a rumor about WR getting canned and the reason behind it. Is AH still going to be involved? As of 6 weeks ago, the Barca home page was there but the links were inactive.


----------



## outside! (Nov 29, 2017)

Soccer Cat said:


> Where will this new club be practicing at?


They will have a hard time finding a better practice facility than the lighted fields at Hickman. Hickman has its problems, but it is SO much better than the practice fields of most clubs in the area.


----------



## Fact (Nov 29, 2017)

outside! said:


> They will have a hard time finding a better practice facility than the lighted fields at Hickman. Hickman has its problems, but it is SO much better than the practice fields of most clubs in the area.


Have they started redevelopment of Hickman yet and if not, does the City still plan to redevelop the site?  Wind blow dirt and a lack of bathrooms suck but the plans proposed by the City looked to fix those issues.  If completed, Hickman will truly be a great venue for San Diego.


----------



## outside! (Nov 29, 2017)

Fact said:


> Have they started redevelopment of Hickman yet and if not, does the City still plan to redevelop the site?  Wind blow dirt and a lack of bathrooms suck but the plans proposed by the City looked to fix those issues.  If completed, Hickman will truly be a great venue for San Diego.


The only part of the Hickman Improvement Project that has been implemented to date is they are now hooked up to the city grey water and can water the grass as much as they want. This has helped all of the soccer and base/softball fields (except for the Nomads field since they always used to ignore the watering restrictions to the detriment of all the other tenants, but hey, the Armstrongs don't care). I do not know what is in the works for Hickman, but it does seem to be a bit of a travesty that there has been so much development in that immediate area the past twenty years that supposedly put money in the city coffers set aside for things like park improvements, yet not much has happened at Hickman. Not a very good way to treat a facility named after a true hero.


----------



## YOLO (Nov 29, 2017)

Fact said:


> Anyone that argues or cares about Gotsoccer points is a moron.


Gotsoccer points are the driving force at GPS because it helps market their teams.


----------



## sealions (Nov 29, 2017)

Saturday’s location has changed. Please register at http://www.gps-california.com/sdipc


----------



## Round (Nov 29, 2017)

outside! said:


> The only part of the Hickman Improvement Project that has been implemented to date is they are now hooked up to the city grey water and can water the grass as much as they want. This has helped all of the soccer and base/softball fields (except for the Nomads field since they always used to ignore the watering restrictions to the detriment of all the other tenants, but hey, the Armstrongs don't care). I do not know what is in the works for Hickman, but it does seem to be a bit of a travesty that there has been so much development in that immediate area the past twenty years that supposedly put money in the city coffers set aside for things like park improvements, yet not much has happened at Hickman. Not a very good way to treat a facility named after a true hero.


A real travesty, not limited to Hickman is that the city doesn't open control of fields to a real and regular competitive process.


----------

